# What brand is this wacker?



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Time for a bit of fun! We got the below pictured line trimmer in for repair the other day. Those that work on this stuff knows who makes it (Poulan) but the question is....

*What BRAND NAME is on this wacker?*

Notice the nice violet color with the orange designer recoil and choke handles!!! I blanked out the name just to see who might be able to guess. Have fun!


----------



## mopar4u (Jul 14, 2006)

Don't know but your shop is VERY clean, NICE!


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

darn it, I worked on one of those last year and I can't remember for the life of me what brand it was


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I can't recall ever seeing one like the one pictured, but if I had to guess I would say it's a Husqvarna label. I have seen some pretty wild looking Poulan blowers badged as Husqvarna.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

that isn't a shindawa brand by any crazy chance is it?


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

*********


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

I too believe it's a Husky..... Husqvarna is my vote!!!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Some good eyes here, it is a Husky. Pic below with the name intact.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

was this a test?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

This was a test of the emergency broadcast system.... this was only a test!


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

and I failed


----------



## Huynh123 (Aug 2, 2008)

Its a craftsman


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

*********


----------

